# after market parts for dodge ram 1500 4x4



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

cant find any thing for my year truck 2006 1500 quad cab 4.7 looking for bumpers and preformance parts any one know a good place to look


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

check out dodge truck world, just google it. its a dodge site, those guys can tell ya where to find anything


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.autotrucktoys.com/ram/
http://trucktoys4less.com/rampickup.html
http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/
http://www.thehemi.com/forums/
http://hemitruckclub.infopop.cc/eve
http://www.hemitruckclub.com/


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Ed, use only FORD parts on it and it might run better ,,, ya know I am bustn your chops and we will try and not pick on your Dodge to hard


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

i already know its ram tuff just ask the lady who
rear ended me at 50 mph


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hey Shooter!!*

Ford trucks are good looking! When you really want mucsle you get DODGE! Ford is like the Paris Hilton of trucks, kinda cute, easy to obtain but lacking substance.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I actually had the same problem finding performance parts for my Durango. The two best places were ebay and JCwhitney. Good Luck


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

When your rickity ol dodge has hauled and towed as much weight as mine at 173,000 and still passes them little sports cars even with the 8,000 lb trailer behind her just maybe you might have a good little dodge there


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL, The Flag you ride around with would look better on a HEMI!!!!! Durango\Ram LOL



Shooter said:


> When your rickity ol dodge has hauled and towed as much weight as mine at 173,000 and still passes them little sports cars even with the 8,000 lb trailer behind her just maybe you might have a good little dodge there


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, my ex-neighbor sure was proud of his Hemi truck  told me how fast it was  told me the get up and go was second to none  told me it only got 12 MPG :--| yea just what I want


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Yup, my ex-neighbor sure was proud of his Hemi truck  told me how fast it was  told me the get up and go was second to none  told me it only got 12 MPG :--| yea just what I want



I only get 12 MPG in my Hemi as well - lol. But she does scoot and it looks good. Has also seen the shop 0 x's in 80K miles. I will take that anyday.

Best mod: Tow hitch. I've been rear ended more times that I can count (I work in DC) and my truck hasn't seen a scratch yet. Granted, I've wrecked a few front ends but that is their problem, not mine.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Well i get 16.5-21.0 mpg.... you guys must have a heavy foot... My weight is in other places.. LOL


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> Well i get 16.5-21.0 mpg.... you guys must have a heavy foot... My weight is in other places.. LOL



Most of my driving is city (work in DC). And I have a heavy foot. Also, my truck has 20" wheels (stock) so that only hinders MPG. While the Hemi makes some nice power - it certainly isn't king when it comes to MPG. It doesn't bother me though - the company pays for gas.

It did run 15.4 seconds in the 1/4 mile. I was impressed for a truck - lol.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

i only get 11mpg in town some times as low as 9mpg did get 15 mpg on the highway going to N.C. wish i could have got the diesel


----------



## kfowler (Aug 13, 2005)

OK, boys. When you want to get real serious, there is only one way to go, especially when you want to pass Shooter in his ford. Get a dodge cummins. While Shooter is straining in his ford to tow 8,000 lbs., you pass him @ 75 mph, with the ac blowing cold, towing 10,000 and getting 18-20 MPG, of diesel of course. All bs aside, the fords are nice, but have major engine problems with the new IH diesel. Check the web; Ford and IH are busy suing each other over warranty claims. I really like the GM Allison auto trans but the duramax is having problems making it to 100K miles ! Keep in mind the cummins has a recommended TBO of 300K.

Check out the dodge diesel heads club site.
www.turbodieselregister.com


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

I have no problem with dodge or GM. But Ford IS the best, bar none. Shooter, I think we should concentrate on bashing them tundras, comin in our backyard. Well I think they got another thing comin.

kfowler, The new Ford F-450 is the king of all trucks. I mean come on, what other truck can tow 26000 lbs.?!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I love the cummins... It just wasn't in my price range... next time i'll get getting the cummins...


----------



## kfowler (Aug 13, 2005)

fish, I agree on the 450 superduty. Only two problems with it though. 1) Try finding one for less than $50K+, and 2) the International engine problem mentioned above.


----------

